# Water Damage, rust, rot, under car 2002 3.5 SE



## BOLTS (Apr 27, 2006)

Has anyone run into the same problem??? My car is basically rotting from water damage under the car behind the front wheels. It is almost completely rusted through. Is there anything I can have Nissan do/pay for?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Welcome to the exciting world of Nissan cost cutting. Get it fixed with a new floor panal and get the under carage ryno lined.


----------



## BOLTS (Apr 27, 2006)

Any idea about price involved?
I really think Nissan should cover the full cost/or part. I bring my car into the Nissan dealership only (for service etc), i should have been notified earlier, but only found out about the damage when I brought it to a friend who is a mechanic. In your opinions, do I have any chance getting some $ from Nissan?


----------



## kizer24 (Mar 23, 2008)

Not really man. You could possibly find some minimal things they would be liable for, but by the time you got out of court trying to get them to pay you would have been better off just moving on with your life. If you are still under warranty or you can prove the dammage was there and they neglected to tell you to avoid the costs of fixing it,while under warranty then maybe. But the amount of proof you would have to come up with would be ridiculous. Not the answer you want, just the most likely outcome.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Good luck with Nissan trying to pay for it!...


----------

